# what is it like to 'be with' an enourmously obese woman



## garrry! (Apr 12, 2006)

if anyone would like to share their feelings experienced, please do so. i'm yet to find out myself. ive had experiences with large ladies, of course. but none that were really, really, large.


----------



## UberAris (Apr 12, 2006)

well as I have been typing for 6 hours now on a term paper I'm going to make this short and sweet:

Amazeing


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 12, 2006)

Like what? Does nailing her feel good? 

BTW, with the displayed charms, I don't think you have to worry about what it will be like to have sex with any woman.


----------



## UberAris (Apr 12, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Like what? Does nailing her feel good?
> 
> BTW, with the displayed charms, I don't think you have to worry about what it will be like to have sex with any woman.



IDK if this was in refrance to me or not, but I was just saying in genral She was a really great person, alot of fun, and the relationship was great while it lasted, I have alot of good memories (American Idiot Live concert at Tempal Univ.    ).


----------



## TallFatSue (Apr 12, 2006)

My bad, but I just had to laugh out loud when I read this. Why are men so obsessed with size? I'm not just talking about the "big 10 inch" some men on AOL try to tempt me with in their IMs. Now that spring is here, some of the guys in my office are talking about their boats, and it seems like they always try to one-up each other. "Oh I used to have a 40-foot boat, but now I have a 60-foot boat." "That's nothing, wait till you try an 80-foot boat and you'll never go back. I'm getting me a hundred-footer one of these days." Or something like that.

Guys, I know you mean well, and we fat women appreciate the attention. On the other hand, some of the FA talk about being with an "enormously obese" woman makes me think that your emphasis might be misplaced. If it reaches the point when you compare notes about landing a 300, 400 or 500lb woman, then maybe you should take up boating. 

Sorry, just being my usual wise ass. But my point is: we do appreciate you admiring our fat, but don't forget there are real live women inside this fat.


----------



## James_au (Apr 12, 2006)

Sue, an FFA could have asked the same question about a BHM. This has nothing to do with the male's desire to own the biggest of whatever object it may be; as most men are not after the largest woman. This is a fetish or preferential question not a male one and therefore it is irrelevant that the person who asked it happens to be male. In the BHM/FFA forum you can find a number woman who like the bigger the better.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 12, 2006)

UberAris said:


> IDK if this was in refrance to me or not, but I was just saying in genral She was a really great person, alot of fun, and the relationship was great while it lasted, I have alot of good memories (American Idiot Live concert at Tempal Univ.    ).



Not you, sweetie. I LIKE you.


----------



## Jes (Apr 12, 2006)

TallFatSue said:


> My bad, but I just had to laugh out loud when I read this. Why are men so obsessed with size? I'm not just talking about the "big 10 inch" some men on AOL try to tempt me with in their IMs. Now that spring is here, some of the guys in my office are talking about their boats, and it seems like they always try to one-up each other. "Oh I used to have a 40-foot boat, but now I have a 60-foot boat." "That's nothing, wait till you try an 80-foot boat and you'll never go back. I'm getting me a hundred-footer one of these days." Or something like that.
> 
> Guys, I know you mean well, and we fat women appreciate the attention. On the other hand, some of the FA talk about being with an "enormously obese" woman makes me think that your emphasis might be misplaced. If it reaches the point when you compare notes about landing a 300, 400 or 500lb woman, then maybe you should take up boating.
> 
> Sorry, just being my usual wise ass. But my point is: we do appreciate you admiring our fat, but don't forget there are real live women inside this fat.


haha, Sue. I read your post and then nodded and then I read your .sig line and laughed!  You crazy gal, you.


----------



## UberAris (Apr 12, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Not you, sweetie. I LIKE you.



oh ok thanks!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 12, 2006)

Ive never been with one so I dont know.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 12, 2006)

garrry! said:


> if anyone would like to share their feelings experienced, please do so. i'm yet to find out myself. ive had experiences with large ladies, of course. but none that were really, really, large.



imagine a biggggggggggg marshmallow. put in the microwave for a just a few seconds so it's warm, soft, plump and just a tad gooey. that's what an "obese" woman's naked body is like. now imagine me making sweet love to her often while you watch and cry like a little bitch, all the while putting off further the women on message boards who could make it possible for you to feel this experience.


----------



## voidhead (Apr 12, 2006)

Hmmm define "obese"...

I've fucked at least 3 girls who were about 300 or so and it's pretty much how you'd imagine it...

Really soft, sweaty, a lot of panting, a nice slapping sound from my chest hitting up against their fat belly with each thrust...

I mean what do you think it's like to fuck an obese woman? It's pretty self-explanatory. Come to think of it...what a dumb thread...I dunno why I even replied...

A better question might be: at what weight range is a woman incapable of having sex ?? (I know this range can be VERY broad, esp. considering the unique body types out there)


----------



## Tina (Apr 12, 2006)

Do you work at being unkind, Voidhead, or does it just come naturally to you?


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Apr 12, 2006)

Tina said:


> Do you work at being unkind, Voidhead, or does it just come naturally to you?



I think he's quite amusing. In an I-want-to-draw-blood sort of way.


----------



## herin (Apr 12, 2006)

voidhead said:


> ***quote removed****



Voidhead, I can assure you it is possible to have amazing, incredible, mind blowing sex at 600 lbs.


----------



## Tina (Apr 12, 2006)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> I think he's quite amusing. In an I-want-to-draw-blood sort of way.



Thrifty, it's easy for you to say -- it's all theory to you, since you're a thin guy. Think of how those near, at or over that weight feel reading that post.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 12, 2006)

voidhead said:


> ***quote removed***



Because Femi-Nazis totally kick ass! Duh!


----------



## UberAris (Apr 12, 2006)

> Interesting herin! I cannot say enough how much I would LOVE to have sex with a 600 Ibs woman!



Intresting... So would this be a one and done deal as you stated in previous threads? or would you be willing to make the commitment and bring her home to mommy and daddy-dearest?


----------



## herin (Apr 12, 2006)

voidhead said:


> Interesting herin! I cannot say enough how much I would LOVE to have sex with a 600 Ibs woman!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking: is it you who are 600 Ibs and still havign sex, or a friend of yours???
> 
> ...




No, I'm not 600 lbs. Yet. But I do have friends who are, and sex is very possible. By the way, you're a dick.


----------



## voidhead (Apr 12, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Intresting... So would this be a one and done deal as you stated in previous threads? or would you be willing to make the commitment and bring her home to mommy and daddy-dearest?



I'd bring her out if she was a cool chick


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 12, 2006)

My aunt was 630 at her heaviest and she gave THE best hugs ever. You'd bend down to hug her and you never wanted to get up - you just wanted to stay there, sink in and go to sleep.  

It never occured to me to ever have sex with her though. But I reckon that whatever you imagine or dream sex with a super sized woman would be, that it is with a lot of other hidden treasures you have to expereince to comprehend. 

No cheating though, I'm not going to tell you anything further. If you're too chicken shit to live true to your desires then you don't deserve to know. Those secrets are reserved for the heros who come home.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 12, 2006)

voidhead said:


> *quote removed*



So, are you trying to get banned? 'cause you're definitely heading down the right road if you are.

You're a rude misogynist, and I'd fully support any decision to ban your lousy ass.


----------



## herin (Apr 12, 2006)

voidhead said:


> Cool are you actively gaining? Your pic looks pretty. Hahaha why am I a dick?



Yes I am actively gaining. :eat2: Thank you for the compliment.  I'm sorry I stooped to name calling, but for someone who professes to like fat chicks,  your posts reflect a derrogatory view of fatness. And for the record, I am not a femi-nazi, I just deplore rudeness.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 12, 2006)

voidhead said:


> The only reason I think it can be avoided to some degree is that immobility due to obesity is only a feature of modern society due to our modern lifestyle and in the past people like you DID avoid it somehow so I know lifestyle must be playing some part in this.



 NIAGARA FALLS!!!  

This strikes a nerve with me because I have this conspiracy theory about the food industry. A very petite and thin friend of mine from Kenya once told me the craziest story. She was in a meeting and was very hungry. She knew the meeting was going to go on for quite some time and she rambled through the office kitchen area and finally found a Slim Fast shake. She figured she would drink that and it would keep her for a bit until she could get some real food later.

She said that after that she became SO hungry. Her eyes were wide as she told it saying she never in her whole life felt hunger that intense before in her life, and this girl knew hunger having been born and raised in Kenya. But this hunger made her want to eat through her own hand, it was incredible. She somehow knew that the hunger she felt was unnatural and caused by the shake itself. For her it was no question.

I've always suspected that a lot of the foods that are out there today are enhanced with so many things that it may somehow contribute to the current trend towards obesity. Maybe it's accidental, maybe it's not but I do belive the American diet with all it's chemical allowances is deserving of some scrutiny.


----------



## voidhead (Apr 12, 2006)

herin said:


> Yes I am actively gaining. :eat2: Thank you for the compliment.  I'm sorry I stooped to name calling, but for someone who professes to like fat chicks,  your posts reflect a derrogatory view of fatness. And for the record, I am not a femi-nazi, I just deplore rudeness.



That's really hot. You are sexy girl!!! I hope you have a lucky guy to do all this feeding!!! 

Hahaha I am not a misogynist or a fat-hater I just have strange ways of expressing myself and my sense of humor RARELY translates well online. Plus a lot of people on this board are WAYYY to sensitive...probly from being teased for their weight or soemthing...


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 12, 2006)

voidhead said:


> That's really hot. You are sexy girl!!! I hope you have a lucky guy to do all this feeding!!!
> 
> Hahaha I am not a misogynist or a fat-hater I just have strange ways of expressing myself and my sense of humor RARELY translates well online. Plus a lot of people on this board are WAYYY to sensitive...probly from being teased for their weight or soemthing...



"Strange ways of expressing myself" = being a rude jackass who apparently loves to be despised?


----------



## UberAris (Apr 12, 2006)

> Plus a lot of people on this board are WAYYY to sensitive...probly from being teased for their weight or soemthing...



Just adding more fuel to the fire... *sigh*



> "Strange ways of expressing myself" = being a rude jackass who apparently loves to be despised?



Some people have weird ways of seeking attention to justify their existance *shrugs*


----------



## Tina (Apr 12, 2006)

Voidhead, you are steeped in sterotypical thought and in dire need of some critical thinking skills. 

It is not "uptight" to care about others, but then I've had the opportunity to see that is something that is foreign to you. I suggest you go educate yourself -- on a multitude of things -- before coming back to post again.


----------



## herin (Apr 12, 2006)

Oy vey! :doh:


----------



## voidhead (Apr 12, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> NIAGARA FALLS!!!
> 
> This strikes a nerve with me because I have this conspiracy theory about the food industry. A very petite and thin friend of mine from Kenya once told me the craziest story. She was in a meeting and was very hungry. She knew the meeting was going to go on for quite some time and she rambled through the office kitchen area and finally found a Slim Fast shake. She figured she would drink that and it would keep her for a bit until she could get some real food later.
> 
> ...



This is definitely true. Also we use a lot of hybrid crops etc. that really can fuck things up. And the chemicals are simply out of control. 

Also what I meant by modern changes that contribute to obesity are even simple things like for example riding in cars all the time instead of walking now and then....watching a lot of TV instead of being active outside....escalators and elevators instead of stairs....all of these little factors can add up over time...


----------



## voidhead (Apr 12, 2006)

Tina said:


> Voidhead, you are steeped in sterotypical thought and in dire need of some critical thinking skills.
> 
> It is not "uptight" to care about others, but then I've had the opportunity to see that is something that is foreign to you. I suggest you go educate yourself -- on a multitude of things -- before coming back to post again.



AHHH Tina just when I thought we were cool!!!

Seriously all I wanted to say was that I understand where you're coming from now and I'm sorry about you and your son and the battles you have fought with immobility. I see now it can be a serious condition that people have from birth and, augmented by the modern lifestyle of Americans, can spiral out of control quickly. 

Thanks for enlightening me! You are my fav. person on this baord baby don't hate meeee!!!


----------



## voidhead (Apr 12, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> You're a rude misogynist, and I'd fully support any decision to ban your lousy ass.



I love you too :smitten:


----------



## UberAris (Apr 12, 2006)

Ladies and gentalmen, the post above me is my Case and Point



> Some people have weird ways of seeking attention to justify their existance *shrugs*


----------



## Tina (Apr 12, 2006)

Frankly, I believe you understand very little, and the last thing I am is your "baby."


----------



## voidhead (Apr 12, 2006)

All I can say is I'd rather be on that warm beach in Cali with Tina and LillyBBBW and Herin and all the other beautiful babies on this board than stuck in shitty old upstate NY whcih is like the frozen anus of this world!


----------



## shy guy (Apr 12, 2006)

Tina said:


> Frankly, I believe you understand very little, and the last thing I am is your "baby."


CALM!!! DOWN!!! Tina VoidHead can't help to be a Ass Clown just so just smile and walk away


----------



## voidhead (Apr 12, 2006)

Whatev dude she knows I adore her that is just her way of saying "I love you" back!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 12, 2006)

voidhead said:


> Whatev dude she knows I adore her that is just her way of saying "I love you" back!



Wow. How have you NOT been arrested for rape?

"Oh, well, when she said no she really meant yes!"


----------



## shy guy (Apr 12, 2006)

voidhead said:


> Whatev dude she knows I adore her that is just her way of saying "I love you" back!


Look bro I didn't mean anything by it ''Ass Clown'' is not a bad word hears what it means...you try to be funny(clown) and sometimes you come off like a jerk(ass)...you could turn it down a little you know


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 12, 2006)

I made it home just fine.  CALL ME!!!!  :kiss2:

EDIT: Damn you deleted it.


----------



## voidhead (Apr 12, 2006)

Hahahahaa wait did someone delete my post?!? I love you LillyBBBW you are the only one who gets me plus you look SOOOO fine in that picture of you in front of the mirror that was in my dreams baby


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 12, 2006)

voidhead said:


> Hahahahaa wait did someone delete my post?!?




mine was too. such censorship is not good.

you're funny!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 12, 2006)

Repeating a deleted post isn't helping you at all, you know.


----------



## voidhead (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL so it actually WAS deleted?!? I thought I deleted it by accident!! Oh well delete it again I guess hahahaa...unless I DID delete it in which case leave it up babyyyy

Yeah right the mods are my biggest fans anyway

PS 

that manatee in your profile looks like a giant erection


----------



## UberAris (Apr 12, 2006)

lets see how far one can put their foot in their mouth before they end up knawing on their leg...


----------



## herin (Apr 12, 2006)

voidhead said:


> That's really hot. You are sexy girl!!! I hope you have a lucky guy to do all this feeding!!!



Thank you. It is. I am. I do.


----------



## herin (Apr 12, 2006)

UberAris said:


> lets see how far one can put their foot in their mouth before they end up knawing on their leg...



Lol!! I usually manage it up to about the ankle region before I have to take the first bite! :eat2:


----------



## UberAris (Apr 12, 2006)

I think Void-boy is going for the full theigh before clamping down


----------



## voidhead (Apr 12, 2006)

UberAris said:


> lets see how far one can put their foot in their mouth before they end up knawing on their leg...



This board is like the FCC why are they censoring us???

I am just trying to flirt with beautiful mamas like Lilly and Tina and herin and they are jealous

Well I dunno about my foot but I have always fantasized about sucking ym own cock but I could never reach.


----------



## herin (Apr 12, 2006)

voidhead said:


> This board is like the FCC why are they censoring us???
> 
> I am just trying to flirt with beautiful mamas like Lilly and Tina and herin and they are jealous
> 
> Well I dunno about my foot but I have always fantasized about sucking ym own cock but I could never reach.



Oh my god! ROTFLMAO! I know you did not just go there! :doh:


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 12, 2006)

voidhead said:


> Well I dunno about my foot but I have always fantasized about sucking ym own cock but I could never reach.




Hooooray! for autofellatio!!


----------



## voidhead (Apr 12, 2006)

herin said:


> Thank you. It is. I am. I do.



Mmmmm babbbyyy you have made my day! That man is so lucky he does not know it girl!!!

Are your sexy friends all taken too ???


----------



## UberAris (Apr 12, 2006)

> This board is like the FCC why are they censoring us???
> 
> I am just trying to flirt with beautiful mamas like Lilly and Tina and herin and they are jealous
> 
> Well I dunno about my foot but I have always fantasized about sucking ym own cock but I could never reach.



your subtlety astounds me... there is probably a good reason for the lack of "Sucking your own cock"... as for the flirting, I think I would jump back and reexamine your approach if that is what your really here for... I think you've pretty much screwed your self over there, you've made quite the reputation for your self so far, I doubt you'll be able to climb out of this big-a-hole.

Censoring us? Well I can't blame the mods for the posts they've deleted... actuily I commend them on a job well done, what they've deleted were atrocities to the Size Acceptance comunity


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 12, 2006)

voidhead said:


> Hmmm define "obese"...
> 
> I've fucked at least 3 girls who were about 300 or so and it's pretty much how you'd imagine it...
> 
> ...



MUST you be so disgustingly crass? Holy hopping snot - if some post _other_ than this was deleted, I'm sure I'd be shocked as to what it was. 



> Come to think of it...what a dumb thread...I dunno why I even replied...



If you could just grasp this concept a few minutes earlier. Let me put it in terms you might understand: grab this idea like your dick and don't let go. And I don't mean using the tweezers.


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 12, 2006)

Im infactuated with Hugh Laurie as House. :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## herin (Apr 12, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> Im infactuated with Hugh Laurie as House. :smitten: :smitten:



I know! I heart grouchy grumbly guys! :smitten:


----------



## voidhead (Apr 12, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> If you could just grasp this concept a few minutes earlier. Let me put it in terms you might understand: grab this idea like your dick and don't let go. And I don't mean using the tweezers.



Tweezers?? Nah more like the nanotechnology that is often used in microscopic surgery. Tweezers are for the big boys. 

Where in NY are you from?


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 12, 2006)

herin said:


> I know! I heart grouchy grumbly guys! :smitten:



Theres just something sexy about that character. I watch it and get all hot and bothered! *swoon*:eat2:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 12, 2006)

voidhead said:


> Where in NY are you from?



From where we'd just as soon shoot you as look at you. Now be a good boy and perhaps we can all talk nicely? 



And you other girls back off MY Dr. House. I'll scratch your eyes out!


----------



## herin (Apr 12, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> Theres just something sexy about that character. I watch it and get all hot and bothered! *swoon*:eat2:



I totally know what you mean! :smitten:


----------



## UberAris (Apr 12, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> From where we'd just as soon shoot you as look at you. Now be a good boy and perhaps we can all talk nicely?



*whew* nicely put! I am Aris, and I approve this message


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 12, 2006)

UberAris said:


> *whew* nicely put! I am Aris, and I approve this message



I am GWARrior and I approve this message.


----------



## shy guy (Apr 12, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> I am GWARrior and I approve this message.


I am Shy Guy and I approve this message  ...later


----------



## UberAris (Apr 12, 2006)

AHH!!! I stared an approval trend!!! :doh:


----------



## shy guy (Apr 12, 2006)

UberAris said:


> AHH!!! I stared an approval trend!!! :doh:


Yep ...I'm Shy Guy and I approve this messagelol...later


----------



## UberAris (Apr 12, 2006)

nooooooooooo!


----------



## shy guy (Apr 12, 2006)

UberAris said:


> nooooooooooo!


Yesssssssssssssss...I'm Shy Guy and I appove this message  ...MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...LATER


----------



## comngetmeFA (Apr 12, 2006)

i thought the consensus was that most men like sex anyway...whether, fat, thin, yadayaya..Essentially--and not to sound crass here but I thought the male motto is, "[email protected]##$ is [email protected]##$"...:eat2: I mean, as long as it's disease free obviously. (wow...im digging a deeper hole here...:doh: ) But let me stoop a little lower...which would you prefer guys, a pretty 120 pound woman, or a pretty woman over 260lbs? Does it really matter? Am I stereotyping?


----------



## UberAris (Apr 12, 2006)

*goes into the corner and crys*


----------



## shy guy (Apr 12, 2006)

comngetmeFA said:


> i thought the consensus was that most men like sex anyway...whether, fat, thin, yadayaya..Essentially--and not to sound crass here but I thought the male motto is, "[email protected]##$ is [email protected]##$"...:eat2: I mean, as long as it's disease free obviously. (wow...im digging a deeper hole here...:doh: ) But let me stoop a little lower...which would you prefer guys, a pretty 120 pound woman, or a pretty woman over 260lbs? Does it really matter? Am I stereotyping?


Well I think that haveing ''sex'' with a BBW is better(much better) but there is more to ''sex'' then the ''size'' of the person you are with...later


----------



## UberAris (Apr 12, 2006)

shy guy said:


> Well I think that haveing ''sex'' with a BBW is better(much better) but there is more to ''sex'' then the ''size'' of the person you are with...later



I couldn't agree with you more my friend  I'd rep ya... but I'm getting that damned message... gotta spread...


----------



## shy guy (Apr 12, 2006)

UberAris said:


> I couldn't agree with you more my friend  I'd rep ya... but I'm getting that damned message... gotta spread...


Thanks bro I knew you would back me up...later


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 12, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> imagine a biggggggggggg marshmallow. put in the microwave for a just a few seconds so it's warm, soft, plump and just a tad gooey. that's what an "obese" woman's naked body is like. now imagine me making sweet love to her often while you watch and cry like a little bitch, all the while putting off further the women on message boards who could make it possible for you to feel this experience.




Ick! I don't know any woman who'd be like a hot marshmallow that sticks to you!


----------



## Jes (Apr 12, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Ick! I don't know any woman who'd be like a hot marshmallow that sticks to you!


I actually look and feel exactly like the Michelin Man, so maybe that's what Dan was thinking of??


----------



## Vince (Apr 12, 2006)

Voidhead is one funny dude. He made me laugh out loud with stuff he said. If he is serious it is even funnier!


----------



## love dubh (Apr 12, 2006)

Ha! Now I almost wish I went to WillyP as opposed to RU....to be in that wit-astic presence. In the words of Morgan Freeman: Dan's a tall drink of water  

Though Dan wouldn't go for me. I'm a "thin chick." 

Now, where the lovely ladies at here....? *^_^*


----------



## herin (Apr 12, 2006)

shy guy said:


> Well I think that haveing ''sex'' with a BBW is better(much better) but there is more to ''sex'' then the ''size'' of the person you are with...later



Shy, you and Aris are my heros! What was up with that guy?  He was so rude to me with the 600 lb sex thing and then wants to turn around and say I'm sexy? Can you say crazy? :doh:


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 12, 2006)

Vince said:


> Voidhead is one funny dude. He made me laugh out loud with stuff he said. If he is serious it is even funnier!


Was wondering when you'd show up  

voidhead, all I'll say is that being tactful is quite key -- being crass (without being invited to, mind you ) usually won't help you make many friends.

Although sometimes it's just fun to be brutally honest.


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 12, 2006)

Vince said:


> Voidhead is one funny dude. He made me laugh out loud with stuff he said. If he is serious it is even funnier!




no. real rape isnt funny.


----------



## Littleghost (Apr 12, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> imagine a biggggggggggg marshmallow. put in the microwave for a just a few seconds so it's warm, soft, plump and just a tad gooey. that's what an "obese" woman's naked body is like.


I read this and for some reason became concerned with the meaning of gooey, ie soft vs. sticky vs. melty. Then I imagined each one on a woman and almost lost it.


> now imagine me making sweet love to her often while you watch and cry like a little bitch, all the while putting off further the women on message boards who could make it possible for you to feel this experience.


Then I read the rest and did lose it.

Will never look at the Stay-Puft man the same way again,
--Littleghost


----------



## UberAris (Apr 12, 2006)

herin said:


> Shy, you and Aris are my heros! What was up with that guy?  He was so rude to me with the 600 lb sex thing and then wants to turn around and say I'm sexy? Can you say crazy? :doh:



Yeah, well... some people are just hypocritical assholes... I'm sorry he was such a dick to you...


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 12, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Like what? Does nailing her feel good?
> 
> BTW, with the displayed charms, I don't think you have to worry about what it will be like to have sex with any woman.





love that razor sharp tongue! OUCH! 

::jealous i didn't think of that line::


----------



## herin (Apr 12, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Yeah, well... some people are just hypocritical assholes... I'm sorry he was such a dick to you...



Yeah well, I was kinda egging him on. . .it's cool.


----------



## voidhead (Apr 12, 2006)

It's all good baby I wasn't putting down 600 pounders just saying I would assume 600 Ibs is the weight at which sex might become impossible. Obviously I was wrong  and to be honest I'm glad cuz I would love me some 600 Ib ass!!!

And as for Herin she is hot no matter how much she hates me she knows I know she is a babe!


----------



## UberAris (Apr 12, 2006)

herin said:


> Yeah well, I was kinda egging him on. . .it's cool.



Ok! as long as your cool


----------



## UberAris (Apr 12, 2006)

voidhead said:


> It's all good baby I wasn't putting down 600 pounders just saying I would assume 600 Ibs is the weight at which sex might become impossible. Obviously I was wrong  and to be honest I'm glad cuz I would love me some 600 Ib ass!!!
> 
> And as for Herin she is hot no matter how much she hates me she knows I know she is a babe!



Oh for the love of God, that most holy and benolant Emperor (Datne's devine comedy quote)

Do you ever quit with your contradicting bull shit??? and trust me, its NOT just Herin thats agenest you... time to realize that


----------



## herin (Apr 12, 2006)

voidhead said:


> It's all good baby I wasn't putting down 600 pounders just saying I would assume 600 Ibs is the weight at which sex might become impossible. Obviously I was wrong  and to be honest I'm glad cuz I would love me some 600 Ib ass!!!
> 
> And as for Herin she is hot no matter how much she hates me she knows I know she is a babe!



I never said I hated you.  I don't hate people; it's counter-productive to my own happiness.  I just thought you were being rude and acting crazy. My opinion, that's all. I'm cool. . .you're cool. . .we're all cool.


----------



## Angel (Apr 13, 2006)

voidhead said:


> Hmmm define "obese"...
> 
> I've fucked at least 3 girls who were about 300 or so and it's pretty much how you'd imagine it...
> 
> ...



"Weight range" isn't what makes a woman incapable of having sex. In your case, what would make a fat woman "incapable of having sex" would be due to the probability that they guy she is with is a complete jerk. Even a possible attempt with such a man could in all likelyhood leave a woman frigid for life.


----------



## Placebo (Apr 13, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> imagine a biggggggggggg marshmallow. put in the microwave for a just a few seconds so it's warm, soft, plump and just a tad gooey. that's what an "obese" woman's naked body is like. now imagine me making sweet love to her often while you watch and cry like a little bitch, all the while putting off further the women on message boards who could make it possible for you to feel this experience.


..... gooey? ::raises eyebrow::

the cry like a little bitch part was a gem... that made my day (ha!)

placebo


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 13, 2006)

i am thoroughly disgusted... YUCK!


----------



## Mikey (Apr 13, 2006)

Is the art of making love dead?


----------



## UberAris (Apr 13, 2006)

Mikey said:


> Is the art of making love dead?



No, its just abused by people that can't apperiate the intimacy and the beauty of it...


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 13, 2006)

This thread is like some kind of deranged Energizer Bunny. It keeps going and going and going...


----------



## Angel (Apr 13, 2006)

Mikey said:


> Is the art of making love dead?



What's that?


----------



## Littleghost (Apr 13, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> MUST you be so disgustingly crass? Holy hopping snot - if some post _other_ than this was deleted, I'm sure I'd be shocked as to what it was. If you could just grasp this concept a few minutes earlier. Let me put it in terms you might understand: grab this idea like your dick and don't let go. And I don't mean using the tweezers.


Isn't it great when their posts live up to their screennames? 'course it's a good idea to pick one' name carefully though.

Is there a reason to my rhyme or a rhyme to my reason?
--Littleghost


----------



## UberAris (Apr 13, 2006)

Littleghost said:


> Isn't it great when their posts live up to their screennames? 'course it's a good idea to pick one' name carefully though.



Yup yup! because I really am, the Uber Aris


----------



## Littleghost (Apr 13, 2006)

shy guy said:


> Well I think that haveing ''sex'' with a BBW is better(much better) but there is more to ''sex'' then the ''size'' of the person you are with...later


And of course who wants sex with a BBW when you can make love with her? 'course you meant that already with the quotation marks. 

Repeating the obvious is fun and sometimes useful,
--Littleghost


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 13, 2006)

Maybe I'm just having a bad day, but I don't think I can commit to the amount of yelling at people this thread themes to warrant. Think it could be sunspots? I've noticed that most other people get really snippy when there's a lot've sunspot activity.


----------



## Mini (Apr 13, 2006)

Y'know what this thread needs? Sex.


----------



## jack (Apr 13, 2006)

I'll just come right out and say it: fuck.


----------



## shy guy (Apr 13, 2006)

Mini said:


> Y'know what this thread needs? Sex.


Yeah when is someone going to get to ''it'' DAMIT!!!! and when is someone going to check out my thread  (Shy!!! Guy!!! the movie?!!!!)...later


----------



## dan (Apr 13, 2006)

I enjoy this thread...A little bit of everything, kinda like a canceled sitcom.meaning the plot of the story keeps changing....I would simply answer the question , " Fantastic, like all ssbbw, mbbws,and bbws," I would stress the importance of love,and indivuality, not weight.


----------



## jack (Apr 13, 2006)

I said fuck once. Don't make me say it again.


----------



## Angel (Apr 13, 2006)

Mini said:


> Y'know what this thread needs? Sex.





shy guy said:


> Yeah when is someone going to get to ''it'' DAMIT!!!! and when is someone going to check out my thread  (Shy!!! Guy!!! the movie?!!!!)...later



Sex... and Shy!!! Guy!!! the movie!!!!

You gonna star in a porn flick, Shy guy? 




PS: No more stealing my pizza. The pizza was a way of...uhhh... distracting Aris. Yeah, that's my story.


----------



## Angel (Apr 13, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhh Please...... somebody rep meeeeeeeee.....I'm on the verge.......ohhhhh yesssssssss......on the verge of a second............. OHHHHHHHH YYESSSSSSSS..........a second................ mmmmmmmmmm....... yessssssss........a second.............










green can.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Apr 13, 2006)

Mikey said:


> Is the art of making love dead?



No it isn't...just ask any lovely lady who's passed through Bruceylvania.


GETTING BACK TO THE ORIGINAL TOPIC OF DISCUSSION; what's it like to be with an enormously obese woman? Well, there's NOTHING like it. My exgirlfriend peaked at a weight of around 415lbs, so I can only speak from that experience, but there was nothing like it at all. People who know me well enough know that I have a raging temper, but all she had to do to calm me down was grab my hand and press it against her soft belly. It always worked. She gained over 100lbs during our relationship, and most of it was deliberate. Our sexual experiences became more enjoyable each and every time as she continued to gain, but that wasn't all there was to it. I loved looking at her, I loved watching her walk and dance and just be lazy, and I found it nearly impossible to keep my hands off of her. I was constantly pinching her cheeks and tickling her.
Unfortunately, that's not all there is to a healthy relationship, and I had to walk away. As I write these words I think about how much I miss the above mentioned experiences, and I realize that any girl under 400lbs will have a tough time filling that void. As the old saying goes, "once you go fat you never go back", and that captures my attitude almost entirely. Bigger truly is better, and I'm always looking for women who are just as fat or fatter than my ex...it's not an easy task, but the rewards are pure paradise.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 13, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> No it isn't...just ask any lovely lady who's passed through Bruceylvania... As I write these words I think about how much I miss the above mentioned experiences, and I realize that any girl under 400lbs will have a tough time filling that void. As the old saying goes, "once you go fat you never go back", and that captures my attitude almost entirely. Bigger truly is better, and I'm always looking for women who are just as fat or fatter than my ex...it's not an easy task, but the rewards are pure paradise.




hey bruce,

what about 3 women at once weighing in @ around 1000lbs??? now there is definitely some food for thought....


----------



## Cinda (Apr 13, 2006)

This thread is like a bad soap opera. It sucks you in and you keep reading and waiting for the next post wondering whether it will ever make sense, ever end, will the hero ever get the girl? Dammit who is the hero of this thread anyway? 

Ok, just my 2 cents of nonsense 

uh, Shy I'm still waiting for my pudding, lol.


----------



## shy guy (Apr 13, 2006)

Cinda said:


> This thread is like a bad soap opera. It sucks you in and you keep reading and waiting for the next post wondering whether it will ever make sense, ever end, will the hero ever get the girl? Dammit who is the hero of this thread anyway?
> 
> Ok, just my 2 cents of nonsense


So what your saying is...this is a much fatter version of ''As the World turns'' and what do mean who's the hero Shy Guy is the hero DAMIT!!!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 13, 2006)

jack said:


> I said fuck once. Don't make me say it again.








"Now go away, or we will taunt you again."


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 13, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> No it isn't...just ask any lovely lady who's passed through Bruceylvania.



I am sitting here with the worst cold ever.  I haven't been able to break or shake this thing and it has sidelined me from a HUGE gig this weekend but when I read that line, I nearly coughed out a full grown weezle.  Thanks Bruce!


----------



## Emma (Apr 13, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I am sitting here with the worst cold ever.  I haven't been able to break or shake this thing and it has sidelined me from a HUGE gig this weekend but when I read that line, I nearly coughed out a full grown weezle.  Thanks Bruce!



I've got a cold too


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Apr 13, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> hey bruce,
> 
> what about 3 women at once weighing in @ around 1000lbs??? now there is definitely some food for thought....



That's certainly no exception, even if all we did was go to Jackson Hole for burgers!


----------



## Mikey (Apr 13, 2006)

touche' Bruce!!:eat1:


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 13, 2006)

yeah, i guess it would be all about lilly, heather, and annmarie!!!

i was talking about me toni, toodles, and me!!!!!! 

SHEESH!


----------



## Jes (Apr 13, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> yeah, i guess it would be all about lilly, heather, and annmarie!!!
> 
> i was talking about me toni, toodles, and me!!!!!!
> 
> SHEESH!



*Cat Fight!*


----------



## Mikey (Apr 13, 2006)

looks like that fur is a gonna start flyin!


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 13, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> My aunt was 630 at her heaviest and she gave THE best hugs ever. You'd bend down to hug her and you never wanted to get up - you just wanted to stay there, sink in and go to sleep.
> 
> It never occured to me to ever have sex with her though. But I reckon that whatever you imagine or dream sex with a super sized woman would be, that it is with a lot of other hidden treasures you have to expereince to comprehend.
> 
> No cheating though, I'm not going to tell you anything further. If you're too chicken shit to live true to your desires then you don't deserve to know. Those secrets are reserved for the heros who come home.


so lilly was your aunt some what short in terms of height?


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 13, 2006)

Mikey said:


> Is the art of making love dead?




Love making is nothing compared to a good deep-dicking.

oh yea I went there.


----------



## Placebo (Apr 13, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> It never occured to me to ever have sex with her though.


one would hope.....


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 13, 2006)

voidhead said:


> This is definitely true. Also we use a lot of hybrid crops etc. that really can fuck things up. And the chemicals are simply out of control.
> 
> Also what I meant by modern changes that contribute to obesity are even simple things like for example riding in cars all the time instead of walking now and then....watching a lot of TV instead of being active outside....escalators and elevators instead of stairs....all of these little factors can add up over time...


to add to this about weird stuff in food. becareful with drinks (well any thing) that contains the combo ascorbic acid (vitamin C), and Potassium (and Sodium) benzoate because it creates benezene under the right conditions of heat and light. and benezene can cause cancer.


----------



## rudeboy (Apr 13, 2006)

My head actually hurts after reading Voidhead's posts, there's stupid and then there's...this. Seriously though, trying to pick up a girl on a message board is reeeeeaaallly classy, void. I'm sure you'd treat her right, pulling up to her house , rocking a nice tuxedo t-shirt, and laying on the horn til she comes out. After treating her to a nice box of wine, you'll crank up the romance by trying to ram your tongue down her throat...damn man, i WISH i could mack it like you. 

Gotta hand it to you though, you're persitent. Maybe you actually will find a nice girl on here. She might not have sex with you, but i'm positive she'd punch you in the throat. Something tells me that'd be more contact with a woman than you usually get.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> I actually look and feel exactly like the Michelin Man, so maybe that's what Dan was thinking of??



How the HELL do you know what the Michelin Man feels like?


----------



## Jes (Apr 13, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> How the HELL do you know what the Michelin Man feels like?


Because I have fondled him, okay! The Michelin Man and I had a torrid on-again, off-again 3-year-long affair, during which time much frottage was perpetrated by both parties. And that is all I can say about it b/c it tears me up inside to remember what we had!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 13, 2006)

I wish I knew....


----------



## Angel (Apr 13, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> Love making is nothing compared to a good deep-dicking.
> 
> oh yea I went there.



Perhaps you have yet to meet a man who is capable of both simultaneously.

The ultimate is a fat admirer who is affectionate, passionate, and verbal while simultaneously being in control of his hip movements and of where he is caressing his partner, and yet who also chooses to remain consciously and cerebrally aware of his partner's increasing sexual arousal.

Rare is such a male.


:wubu:


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 13, 2006)

Angel said:


> Perhaps you have yet to meet a man who is capable of both simultaneously.
> 
> The ultimate is a fat admirer who is affectionate, passionate, and verbal while simultaneously being in control of his hip movements and of where he is caressing his partner, and yet who also chooses to remain consciously and cerebrally aware of his partner's increasing sexual arousal.
> 
> ...




My boyfriend does a pretty good job... Id just rather have lots of teh cok:eat2:


----------



## voidhead (Apr 13, 2006)

Angel said:


> Perhaps you have yet to meet a man who is capable of both simultaneously.
> 
> The ultimate is a fat admirer who is affectionate, passionate, and verbal while simultaneously being in control of his hip movements and of where he is caressing his partner, and yet who also chooses to remain consciously and cerebrally aware of his partner's increasing sexual arousal.
> 
> ...



Have we met? You just described me down to a "T"


----------



## voidhead (Apr 13, 2006)

rudeboy said:


> My head actually hurts after reading Voidhead's posts, there's stupid and then there's...this. Seriously though, trying to pick up a girl on a message board is reeeeeaaallly classy, void. I'm sure you'd treat her right, pulling up to her house , rocking a nice tuxedo t-shirt, and laying on the horn til she comes out. After treating her to a nice box of wine, you'll crank up the romance by trying to ram your tongue down her throat...damn man, i WISH i could mack it like you.
> 
> Gotta hand it to you though, you're persitent. Maybe you actually will find a nice girl on here. She might not have sex with you, but i'm positive she'd punch you in the throat. Something tells me that'd be more contact with a woman than you usually get.



Good one!! :bow:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> Because I have fondled him, okay! The Michelin Man and I had a torrid on-again, off-again 3-year-long affair, during which time much frottage was perpetrated by both parties. And that is all I can say about it b/c it tears me up inside to remember what we had!



ASS








and thats all I have to say about that


----------



## Jes (Apr 13, 2006)

i'm taking all kinds of abuse today!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 13, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> so lilly was your aunt some what short in terms of height?



No dawg. My aunt was in a bad accident when she was younger and was in a wheelchair throughout most of her life. She was genetically heavy anyway but being immobile she was extraordinarily so. To hug her you had to bend to her level unless you were a kid and was already at her level to begin with. In actuality she was bout 5' 10" if she could stand.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 13, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> to add to this about weird stuff in food. becareful with drinks (well any thing) that contains the combo ascorbic acid (vitamin C), and Potassium (and Sodium) benzoate because it creates benezene under the right conditions of heat and light. and benezene can cause cancer.



I have been hearing that in the news a lot lately due to the law suit pending against Polar beverages. Freaky how many things we take for granted eventually turn out to be poison or to kill some of the health benefits we would ordinarily get from the food. The body does not recognize many of these components as food and spends so much time trying to break it down and defend itself against this foreign agents that it stores up everything else. Between that and the toxic air it's a wonder we don't all sprout horns, cloven feet and a tail. That's my junk science theory anyway.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 13, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> That's certainly no exception, even if all we did was go to Jackson Hole for burgers!



 Jackson Hole?? Gah! I would STRONGLY advise against taking anyone there except for Heather. Worst food on the planet, I couldn't even force it down and I was mad hungry that night too. Blech!


----------



## lizzy (Apr 13, 2006)

Well, Garrry, I've never had experience with a woman but one of my boyfriends weighed just about 400 pounds. And, he was amazing.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 13, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Ick! I don't know any woman who'd be like a hot marshmallow that sticks to you!



just to clear this up and not start a 7-page shitwar like voidhead...i'm not a gross sexist asshole, sadien. i was just trying to make desperate boy feel bad. point being, i'm just a regular type asshole. and my gf is one hot marshmallow.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> I actually look and feel exactly like the Michelin Man, so maybe that's what Dan was thinking of??



and hey, half my dreams about the michelin man end in cleanup, so go figure?


----------



## mossystate (Apr 13, 2006)

All this talk of the Michelin man has me checkin my fat rolls for.....stuff


----------



## rainyday (Apr 13, 2006)

mossystate said:


> All this talk of the Michelin man has me checkin my fat rolls for.....stuff



What, like gauze????


----------



## Jes (Apr 13, 2006)

mossystate said:


> All this talk of the Michelin man has me checkin my fat rolls for.....stuff


don't you mean for.....fluff?

I always picture the michelin man as being made of Fluff!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 13, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> just to clear this up and not start a 7-page shitwar like voidhead...i'm not a gross sexist asshole, sadien. i was just trying to make desperate boy feel bad. point being, i'm just a regular type asshole. and my gf is one hot marshmallow.



I repped you for it. Do you suppose I'm that pissed?


----------



## Airling (Apr 13, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> imagine a biggggggggggg marshmallow. put in the microwave for a just a few seconds so it's warm, soft, plump and just a tad gooey. that's what an "obese" woman's naked body is like. now imagine me making sweet love to her often while you watch and cry like a little bitch, all the while putting off further the women on message boards who could make it possible for you to feel this experience.




Ahahahahahahaaaaa....


*shuts the fuck up*


----------



## Angel (Apr 13, 2006)

voidhead said:


> Have we met? You just described me down to a "T"



Not even in your wildest dreams.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> don't you mean for.....fluff?
> 
> I always picture the michelin man as being made of Fluff!


Honey..he's made from rubber..LOL.so imagine a fat condom


----------



## Tina (Apr 13, 2006)

He smells like tires...


----------



## Jes (Apr 13, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Honey..he's made from rubber..LOL.so imagine a fat condom


FLUFF! he's made of FLUFF!

Let me have this!


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Apr 13, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> yeah, i guess it would be all about lilly, heather, and annmarie!!!
> 
> i was talking about me toni, toodles, and me!!!!!!
> 
> SHEESH!




I had that in mind too but I didn't think that you broke 1000 between the three of you. But keep hanging around me and that certainly won't be a problem!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 13, 2006)

Tina said:


> He smells like tires...




Yeah and when he has sex it smells like burning rubber.............and it makes your eyes burn....................ummm.............nevermind:doh:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 13, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Yeah and when he has sex it smells like burning rubber.............and it makes your eyes burn....................ummm.............nevermind:doh:



I'm outta rep..but that's too damn funny


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> FLUFF! he's made of FLUFF!
> 
> Let me have this!



Only kittens have fluff. Sounds like you're in denial about what you had with him, Jes.


----------



## Jes (Apr 13, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Only kittens have fluff. Sounds like you're in denial about what you had with him, Jes.


I am most certainly not! He had a marshmallowy goodness about him that NONE of you will EVER even approach! So you put THAT on your stick and toast it!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> I am most certainly not! He had a marshmallowy goodness about him that NONE of you will EVER even approach! So you put THAT on your stick and toast it!



Yeah but he's really weird about burning candles around him....*shrug*


----------



## rainyday (Apr 14, 2006)

What a goof I am. I was thinking he was wrapped in gauze, mummylike, but that's another character. I need to stop posting while I'm on hold on the phone and only half paying attention.


----------



## Mikey (Apr 14, 2006)

OK ladies...think about what Michellin sells...and that is why the man is made of...don't look at the color...artistically white was better...as we say in the biz...it popped.
Rainy...I am surprised at you. Must have been the multitasking!


----------



## Cinda (Apr 14, 2006)

Jes, I hear the Pillsbury Doughboy was looking for you sweetie, lol.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 14, 2006)

Jes said:


> He had a marshmallowy goodness about him that NONE of you will EVER even approach!



Marshmallowy goodness?

You dated the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man?


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 14, 2006)

The Pillsbury Doughboy is BACK and he's mad as hell.


----------



## Jes (Apr 14, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Marshmallowy goodness?
> 
> You dated the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man?


You know, do I make fun of everyone else's past relationships? Do I? Well, to your faces, I mean? No, no I Do Not. So maybe you all want to lay off because I'm still not over that french bastard!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 14, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> I had that in mind too but I didn't think that you broke 1000 between the three of you. But keep hanging around me and that certainly won't be a problem!




oooohhhhhhh, wanna put money on that bet?!?!?!?!?!?!

::happy midsize girl here::


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 14, 2006)

rudeboy said:


> My head actually hurts after reading Voidhead's posts, there's stupid and then there's...this. Seriously though, trying to pick up a girl on a message board is reeeeeaaallly classy, void. I'm sure you'd treat her right, pulling up to her house , rocking a nice tuxedo t-shirt, and laying on the horn til she comes out. After treating her to a nice box of wine, you'll crank up the romance by trying to ram your tongue down her throat...damn man, i WISH i could mack it like you.
> 
> Gotta hand it to you though, you're persitent. Maybe you actually will find a nice girl on here. She might not have sex with you, but i'm positive she'd punch you in the throat. Something tells me that'd be more contact with a woman than you usually get.



hey there, rudeboy... :kiss2:


----------



## mossystate (Apr 14, 2006)

rainyday said:


> What a goof I am. I was thinking he was wrapped in gauze, mummylike, but that's another character. I need to stop posting while I'm on hold on the phone and only half paying attention.





Um...yeah..I was really wondering about you..heh


----------



## mossystate (Apr 14, 2006)

ooooooooo...all I need now is some graham crackers to make smores...I have what the Marsh man left after our...encounter...and I like to put wrapped hershey kisses under my boobs(makes them all soft and yummy)...I am almost set....is there a spokesMAN for graham crackers?


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Apr 16, 2006)

TallFatSue said:


> My bad, but I just had to laugh out loud when I read this. Why are men so obsessed with size?
> Sorry, just being my usual wise ass. But my point is: we do appreciate you admiring our fat, but don't forget there are real live women inside this fat.



Sue, I can understand your point. But as a fellow who has been with ladies from 110 lbs to 450, I think your analogy may be a bit misdirected. Thin gals can be nice. Standing up with her wrapping her legs around my thighs is an interesting position, one I could never do with an SSBBW. But you big gals are just sooo nice to be with. So much softness, not just big curves, but wonderful curves that thin women don't even hint at. I enjoy all women (its probably the pheremones) but fat women completely drive me wild.

And yes, we know there are beautiful women living in those luscious bodies. And when you find a gal that you get along with well and she drives you wild, that is so special and wonderful. :eat1: :wubu:


----------



## missaf (Apr 16, 2006)

I don't think I will elaborate on the Original Poster's question  :wubu:


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 27, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Intresting... So would this be a one and done deal as you stated in previous threads? or would you be willing to make the commitment and bring her home to mommy and daddy-dearest?


i'd go the whole 9 yards with her if she hada kind soul.


----------



## Tragdor (Apr 27, 2006)

this whole thread reminds me of the Nudge Nudge sketch from Monty Python







Man:
Well, I mean like,... you've SLEPT, with a lady...

Squire:
Yes...

Man:
What's it like?

And as a virgin I can only guess.


----------

